# Ram Air IV Heads



## mikeb0673 (5 mo ago)

I have avset of 177 raIV heads I acquired in a trade also a tri power set up with carbs. My question is the middle runners have an x on them. I've seen in a post that that would make them service replacement heads. Is that a fact and is there any performance difference? Also what is the value of them. ? Thank you for the website. Love it already.


----------

